# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  آزاد امسال یا سراسری 95؟؟نیاز ب کمک خالصانه شما

## علی پاتر

سلام رفقا :Yahoo (4): بازم منم با یه مشکل جدید: :Yahoo (17): 
ببینید جواب تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد اومده پزشکی تبریز اوردم...خیلییی دو دلم...از طرفی یه شروع طوفانی داشتم و تو ازمون یک ترکوندم از طرفی بحث یه سال عمر در میونهه ک با دنیا نمیشه خریدش!خیلیی گیرم بخدا...سال بعد میدونم اگه خدا بذلره زنده بمونم سراسری میارم شکی ندارم از طرفی سال بعد هم پزشکی میخوام ینی جوری نیس ک مثلن دندون رشته مورد و علاقم باشه و ب زور برم ازاد...عاشق پزشکی ام...چیزایی ک دو دلم کردن اینان:
1-ایا ترمیم معدل میاد امسال؟؟
2-سطح کیفی زاد تبریز مثلن ب سراسری هایی مث اردبیل و زنجان اینا میرسه؟؟
3-استادای ازاد و سراسری تبریز یکی هستن؟؟
4-استخدامی ازاد از سراسری سخت تره؟؟خیلی؟؟میترسم بگن ازادی ثبت نامم نکنن
راستی بحث پول در میون نیس چون دوبرابر هزینه ازادو تو یه سال میتونم درارم با عمومی...
واقن موندم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): خیییی سخته
از طرفی ب سیاست ایران شک دارم میترسم برا کنکور 95 هم خوبای جدید ببینن پدرمون دراد :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 
سطح کیفی فعلا مهمترین بحثه!
در عرض نیم ساعت ک فهمیدم ازادقبولم مشکل خونه رم حل کردم تو تبریز...ایکی ثانیه ای چنتا رفیق گل پیدا کردم خونه بگیریم اگه خوابگاه ندن...اها خوابگاه میدن؟؟
واقن سخته...
ب یه سری کمک خالصانه احتیاج دارم :Yahoo (2): 
همه کمکم کنین :Yahoo (2):  @moho یه چیزی بگو لامصب :Yahoo (2):

----------


## magicboy

چی بگم والا 
خیلی انتخاب سختیه
 نمیتونم سر از خود نظر بدم علی
فقط دوستان میان از تجربه هاشون بگن
ایشالا به مراد دلت برسی @Ahmadvand70 این دوستمون از ازاد انصراف داده میتونه کمکت کنه

----------


## علی پاتر

@kahkoo و @A.z نظرتون کلا در تناقض بود باهم :Yahoo (2): مرسی ک راهنماییم میکنید
کامیاب تو میگی خودمو پیر نکنم و برم الانم تو نت سرچ کردم ازاد تبریز رتبه اول رو ازاد ها داره...البته تهران شرکت نکرده بود تو رتبه بندی...
از طرفی A.z عزیز شما میگی بیشتر افراد یه سال پشت موندن و موفق شدن...خو منم میتونم موفق شم بحث اینه ک می ارزه بنظرت؟ینی انقد سراسری بهتر از ازاده؟؟واقن من هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم کمکم کنید واقن مرسی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## bahman seraj

اقای علی پاتر هیچ چیزی رو نمیشه پیش بینی کرد اینکه سال بعد حتما" این رشته رو میارید اونم سراسری یا اینکه ترمیم معدل تو خرداد اجرایی میشه یا اینکه یه اتفاقی از جمله استرس یا هر چیزی نیفته اینا همش احتمال و هیچ چیز قطعی نیست در ثانی شما که از بابت شهریه آزاد نگرانی نداری چرا وقت رو تلف میکنی تا 25 تیر منتظر میمونی ؟ تبریز کلان شهر استاداش باید خوب باشه .امسال بچه ها میگفتن تو همین سایت نتایج قبولی ها رو خودت ببین اون چیزی که ازش انتظار داشتن نشده بود دیگه خود دانی.

----------


## علی پاتر

> اقای علی پاتر هیچ چیزی رو نمیشه پیش بینی کرد اینکه سال بعد حتما" این رشته رو میارید اونم سراسری یا اینکه ترمیم معدل تو خرداد اجرایی میشه یا اینکه یه اتفاقی از جمله استرس یا هر چیزی نیفته اینا همش احتمال و هیچ چیز قطعی نیست در ثانی شما که از بابت شهریه آزاد نگرانی نداری چرا وقت رو تلف میکنی تا 25 تیر منتظر میمونی ؟ تبریز کلان شهر استاداش باید خوب باشه .امسال بچه ها میگفتن تو همین سایت نتایج قبولی ها رو خودت ببین اون چیزی که ازش انتظار داشتن نشده بود دیگه خود دانی.


باهات موافقم...میدونی کل ترس من از اینه ک سطح علمیش پایین باشه یا مثلا پیش دانشجوهای سراسری احساس کمبود کنم :Yahoo (2): یا استادا ب چشم بد دانش اموزارو نگا کنن و از تموم جونشون برا ازاد مایه نذارن...
راستی تو استخدام بهد عمومی تاثیر داره ازاد یا سراسری بودن؟؟چقد تاثیر؟؟

----------


## elenaa

> سلام رفقابازم منم با یه مشکل جدید:
> ببینید جواب تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد اومده پزشکی تبریز اوردم...خیلییی دو دلم...از طرفی یه شروع طوفانی داشتم و تو ازمون یک ترکوندم از طرفی بحث یه سال عمر در میونهه ک با دنیا نمیشه خریدش!خیلیی گیرم بخدا...سال بعد میدونم اگه خدا بذلره زنده بمونم سراسری میارم شکی ندارم از طرفی سال بعد هم پزشکی میخوام ینی جوری نیس ک مثلن دندون رشته مورد و علاقم باشه و ب زور برم ازاد...عاشق پزشکی ام...چیزایی ک دو دلم کردن اینان:
> 1-ایا ترمیم معدل میاد امسال؟؟
> 2-سطح کیفی زاد تبریز مثلن ب سراسری هایی مث اردبیل و زنجان اینا میرسه؟؟
> 3-استادای ازاد و سراسری تبریز یکی هستن؟؟
> 4-استخدامی ازاد از سراسری سخت تره؟؟خیلی؟؟میترسم بگن ازادی ثبت نامم نکنن
> راستی بحث پول در میون نیس چون دوبرابر هزینه ازادو تو یه سال میتونم درارم با عمومی...
> واقن موندمخیییی سخته
> از طرفی ب سیاست ایران شک دارم میترسم برا کنکور 95 هم خوبای جدید ببینن پدرمون دراد
> ...


هیچ چیزی باارزش تر از عمر ادم نیست واینکه هدفی ک تو زندگی داره مسلما تو به بالاتر از عمومی فکر میکنی پس فعلا همین تبریز ازاد رو بچسب و عمومیتو بگیر و مهم تر از همه یه کنکور سختتر یعنی تخصص رو ایشاا... پیش رو داری تا اونجایی ک من میدونم استادای ازاد وسراسری تبریز یکیه درضمن در تواناییات شکی نیس ولی خب وضع کنکورم رو هواس.پس بری بهتره

----------


## bahman seraj

> باهات موافقم...میدونی کل ترس من از اینه ک سطح علمیش پایین باشه یا مثلا پیش دانشجوهای سراسری احساس کمبود کنمیا استادا ب چشم بد دانش اموزارو نگا کنن و از تموم جونشون برا ازاد مایه نذارن...
> راستی تو استخدام بهد عمومی تاثیر داره ازاد یا سراسری بودن؟؟چقد تاثیر؟؟


تبریز کلان شهر مگه میشه سطح علمیش پایین باشه بعدشم شما از اینکه برچسب آزاد بخوره مثلا" بگن آزاد خونده دیگه سراسری که نیاورده و از این جور حرفایی که یه سری ادم های کوته فکر میزنن اصلا" توجه نکن با حرف مردم زندگی نکن در قسمت دوم حرفت اینو میسپارم به بقیه که جواب بدن ولی بعید میدونم که فرق اونچنانی قائل بشن برای استخدامی ها از اینکه تو آزاد خوندی یا سراسری.

----------


## amin dehghan

> باهات موافقم...میدونی کل ترس من از اینه ک سطح علمیش پایین باشه یا مثلا پیش دانشجوهای سراسری احساس کمبود کنمیا استادا ب چشم بد دانش اموزارو نگا کنن و از تموم جونشون برا ازاد مایه نذارن...
> راستی تو استخدام بهد عمومی تاثیر داره ازاد یا سراسری بودن؟؟چقد تاثیر؟؟


فکر نکن کسی که پزشکی یا دندون آزاد می خونه سطحش پایینه چون تفاوت رتبه ها با درصدهای خیلی ناچیزی هست و این که اساتید درسشان را میدن و کاری به دانشجو آزاد یا سراسری ندارن
فقط خوب در مورد بیمارستانهای آزاد تبریز تحقیق کن چون بالینی بخش مهمیه و نمیشه با کتاب خوندن تجربه کسب کرد
موفق باشی

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## kahkoo

> @kahkoo و @A.z نظرتون کلا در تناقض بود باهممرسی ک راهنماییم میکنید
> کامیاب تو میگی خودمو پیر نکنم و برم الانم تو نت سرچ کردم ازاد تبریز رتبه اول رو ازاد ها داره...البته تهران شرکت نکرده بود تو رتبه بندی...
> از طرفی A.z عزیز شما میگی بیشتر افراد یه سال پشت موندن و موفق شدن...خو منم میتونم موفق شم بحث اینه ک می ارزه بنظرت؟ینی انقد سراسری بهتر از ازاده؟؟واقن من هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم کمکم کنید واقن مرسی


تصمیم نهایی رو باید خودت بگیری
ولی به نظر من ریسک بزرگیه
من می گم فقط در صورتی بمون که انقدر به خودت مطمئنی که همین روحیه و تلاش رو تا آخر مسیر داری و می تونی به بهترین نتیجه برسی ( منظورم از بهترین نتیجه، دانشگاه هایی هست که واقعاً تفاوت ایجاد می کنن.)
ولی اگر حتی یک درصد احتمال میدی ممکنه به هر دلیلی نتونی امسال بهترین نتیجه ممکن رو بگیری و به یک نتیجه کمی بهتر از سال پیش برسی
برو و عمرت رو تلف نکن چون به نظرم به هر چیزی میشه با تلاش رسید ولی عمر از دست رفته رو هیچ جوره نمی تونی برگردونی
به نظر من فکر کن ببین مزایا و معایب هر کدوم از این دو تصمیم چیه بعد عاقلانه تصمیم بگیر

مثلاً اگر امسال دوباره بخونی به طور کلی دو تا مشکل هست اینکه شرایط قطعاً سخت تر میشه و این که یک سال دیرتر فارغ التحصیل میشی 3 حالت هم پیش میاد اول این که به اون بهترین نتیجه میرسی خوب در این صورت عالیه همش هم سوده و مزایا  :Yahoo (94):  دوم این که قبول میشی اما نتیجت خیلی فرقی با چیزی که الان بهش رسیدی نداره خوب اینجا یک سال از عمرت رو دادی و کلی تلاش کردی بعد دوباره رسیدی سر جای اولت که خیلی بده سوم هم اینه که اصلاً قبول نشی که با توجه به شناختی که ازت دارم شامل حالت نمیشه  :Yahoo (4): 

حالا اگر الان بری آزاد تبریز اول از همه یک سال از عمرت رو از دست ندادی دوم این که یک سال زود تر فارغ التحصیل میشی ولی خوب قطعاً سطحش از اون بهترین نتیجه که تو حالت اول بهش می رسیدی پایین تره ضمناً اگر حرف مردم برات اهمیت داشته باشه ( که بهتره اهمیت نداشته باشه !! )  اذیت میشی چون مردم عقلشون به چشماشونه فک می کنن تو دانشگاه آزاد فقط پول میدی مدرک می گیری غافل از این که سطح بعضی از آزاد ها از خیلی از سراسریا بهتره

تا جایی که اطلاع داشتم سعی کردم کمک کنم 
امیدوارم تصمیمی بگیری که در نهایت برات پشیمونی نیاره

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام رفقابازم منم با یه مشکل جدید:
> ببینید جواب تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد اومده پزشکی تبریز اوردم...خیلییی دو دلم...از طرفی یه شروع طوفانی داشتم و تو ازمون یک ترکوندم از طرفی بحث یه سال عمر در میونهه ک با دنیا نمیشه خریدش!خیلیی گیرم بخدا...سال بعد میدونم اگه خدا بذلره زنده بمونم سراسری میارم شکی ندارم از طرفی سال بعد هم پزشکی میخوام ینی جوری نیس ک مثلن دندون رشته مورد و علاقم باشه و ب زور برم ازاد...عاشق پزشکی ام...چیزایی ک دو دلم کردن اینان:
> 1-ایا ترمیم معدل میاد امسال؟؟
> 2-سطح کیفی زاد تبریز مثلن ب سراسری هایی مث اردبیل و زنجان اینا میرسه؟؟
> 3-استادای ازاد و سراسری تبریز یکی هستن؟؟
> 4-استخدامی ازاد از سراسری سخت تره؟؟خیلی؟؟میترسم بگن ازادی ثبت نامم نکنن
> راستی بحث پول در میون نیس چون دوبرابر هزینه ازادو تو یه سال میتونم درارم با عمومی...
> واقن موندمخیییی سخته
> از طرفی ب سیاست ایران شک دارم میترسم برا کنکور 95 هم خوبای جدید ببینن پدرمون دراد
> ...


چقدر به خودن مطمئنی؟
اگه مطمئنی که سال بعد میتونی تهران ، بهشتی ،ایران،شیراز، اصفهان یا حتی تبریز قبول شی به نظر من ارزششو داره که یکسال بمونی دوس خودم پارسال آزاد پزشکی تبریز قبول شد نرفت امسال یه بار دیگه کنکور داد پزشکی آزاد تهران قبول شد رفت  پزشکی آزاد تهران و از سراسری هم دارو قبول شد
من با این دلیل میگم که اگه خدای نکرده موندی و سراسری قبول نشدی آزاد در نمیره سال بعد هم میتونی آزاد بخونی
در مورد سطح دانشگاه هم اینو بگم که کسیو میشناسم که دانشگاه یاسوج پزشکی میخوند و یه دارو کشف کرده بود چون خودش اهل تبریز بود انتقالی گرفت تبریز و 10 روز نشده برگشت همون یاسوج گفت اونجا بهتره
توپزشکی دانشجو مهمه تا دانشگاه
من خودم یه سال موندم البته مال من فرق میکرد سال اول داروی تبریز رو راحت قبول بودم و لی نرفتم
سال بعدش پزشکی رشت قبول شدم
سطح دانشجو ها تو ازاد و سراسری و امکاناتی که به دانشجو ها میدن فرق داره 
موندن ریسکش بالاست خیلی اتفاقا میتونه تو یه سال بیوفته که به نفعت باشه یا به ضررت
خود دانی
ولی روش خیلی تحقیق کن بهترین مشاور هم اونایی هستن که آزاد تبریز خوندن و سراسری تبریز ازشون بپرس و خودت به نتیجه برس

----------


## xak

پذیرشها رو سال به سال فرق میکنه. مخصوصا آزاد و پردیس که به تقاضا ربط داره! امسال آزاد کلا 100تا200 تا تراز پذیرشش زیاد شده بود! پارسال با 5هزار پزشکی پردیس آوردن امسال با 3000 نیاوردن!

شما میتونین برین مرخصی بگیرین، (شهریه ثابت میدین فقط!) بعد هم بشینین کنکورتون رو بخونین . این طوری آزاد هم دارین، برای سراسری سال بعد هم تلاش میکنین اگه سراسری بودن براتون مهمه! 

اگه هم مهم نیست برین بخونین دیگه ..

----------


## bbehzad

اول اینکه من تبریز درس خوندم دانشگاه ازادشم دیدم خیلی سطحش خوبه دوم اینکه تو استخدامی فرقی ندارن سوم اینکه سال دیگه قبولی. اگه دولتی بری پول ندی خیلی بهتره

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> اول اینکه من تبریز درس خوندم دانشگاه ازادشم دیدم خیلی سطحش خوبه دوم اینکه تو استخدامی فرقی ندارن سوم اینکه سال دیگه قبولی. اگه دولتی بری پول ندی خیلی بهتره


ببخشید بی ربطه
شما از مهندسیهای دولتی تبریز خبر داری؟
اوضاع فارغ التحصیلا و استخدام و درآمدشون چطوره؟

----------


## bbehzad

> ببخشید بی ربطه
> شما از مهندسیهای دولتی تبریز خبر داری؟
> اوضاع فارغ التحصیلا و استخدام و درآمدشون چطوره؟


متاسفانه وضع مهندست اصلت خوب نیست دانشگاه ازاد چ پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی این رشته هارو حیف کردن ممملکت صنعتی نمونده واسش 
مهندسی اگه ایده داشته باشی و پول عالیه

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> متاسفانه وضع مهندست اصلت خوب نیست دانشگاه ازاد چ پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی این رشته هارو حیف کردن ممملکت صنعتی نمونده واسش 
> مهندسی اگه ایده داشته باشی و پول عالیه


بازم ببخشید
میدونم اگه ایده داشته باشم موفق میشم 
اما فکر میکنم خب اینهمه مهندس دانشگاه های خوب داریم پس چرا اونا ایده نمیدن؟
در ضمن پولم 3م دارم که هیچی نمیشه باهاش کرد
اگه من تو تهران شریف امیرکبیر بخونم چطوره؟

----------


## AmiR_KHD

*علی جان به نظرت میتونی تا آخر همینطور ادامه بدی و این روحیه رو داشته باشی؟؟اگه اره که چه بهتر حتما قبولی.....ولی خب نمیشه تو کنکور چیزی رو پیش بینی کرد...

تبریز یه کلان شهره باید دانشگاهاش خوب باشه...در ضمن مگه پزشکی ازاد تحت نظر همون دانشگاه سراسری نیست؟؟  مدرکش با مدرک دانشگاه سراسری فرق نمیکنه....من که اینطور شنیدم...

سطح دانشجو هاش که حتما خوبه مگه خودت سطحت پایینه؟؟خب اونا هم هم سطح شما ان دیگه..*

----------


## likeastatue

ی سوال چند بار میشه از دانشگاه انصراف داد؟ ازاد منظورمه
محدودیتی نداره؟؟

----------


## a.z.s

> ی سوال چند بار میشه از دانشگاه انصراف داد؟ ازاد منظورمه
> محدودیتی نداره؟؟


اگه واسه سربازی میگی فقط یه بار حق انصراف داری

----------


## zahra8

وقتی هزینش مشکل نیس٬٬سطح دانشگاهش هم که خوبه پس واسه چی  نرین ؟؟؟؟
کی تضمین میده سال بعد کنکور خیییلی سختتر نشه ؟؟ شما لیاقشتو دارین اما از  کجا معلوم سال بعدم مثل امسالتون نشه ؟؟؟
شاید این یه سال  یهو یه مشکلی پیش اومد نتونستین  بخونین و از امسالم بدتر  بشین !!!!
هیچی معلوم نیس که 
امیدوارم   بهترین تصمیمو  بگیرین

----------


## آن شرلی

خب شما که با شهریه ش مشکلی نداری پس چرا عمر و وقتتو هدر میدی؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## AM24

داداش برو اگه نری پشیمون میشی چون الان اولای کاره ور وحیه داری ولی بعد از گذشت چند ماه دیگه نمیتونی خوب بخونی و اونقت واویلا میشه.من خودم قبل از انتخاب رشته میخواستم بمونم وتصمیم رو هم گرفتم ولی زد و دوتا از نزدیکترین فامیلامون فوت کرد روحیه م خراب شد و حالا به پرستاری آزاد رو اوردم.

----------


## dorsa20

برو عمرتو بچسب.........ختم کلام...

----------


## علی پاتر

ممنون از همه رفقایی ک کمکم کردن...
@*magicboy @**DROUGBA FC @**elenaa @**amin dehghan @**kahkoo @**a.z.s @**xak @**bbehzad @**Alipezeshkiteh @**AmiR_KHD @**zahra8 @**آن شرلی @**AM24 @**درسا20*
من تصمیممو گرفتم...ازاد ثبت نام کردم...ساعت 3 بعد از ظهر ک کارای ثبت نام تموم شدمعاون اموزشی شوتم کرد تو کلاس یه جلسه اناتنومی تنه هم خوندیم :Yahoo (4): الان دیگه تمومه شهریه هم ریختم چن روزدیگه کارت دانشجوییم میاد...این روزا کلاروحیه م خیلی عالیه فقط تنها چیزی ک ذهنمو مشغول کرده اینه ک میتونم ترم 1 و2 کناردرسای پزشکی برا کنکورم بخونم یه سراسری متوسط بیارم یا نه :Yahoo (2): ارادم خیلی عالیه ترمیم معدل هم اومده عالی ترشده...ولی نمیدونم راستش میشه چنتین کاری یا پزشکی سنگین تر از این حرفاس...اولین جلسه ک خیلیییی سخت و جالب بود درس...اگه همه دروس اونطوری باشن(اناتومی تنه)فک کنم کارم سخته :Yahoo (2):  اگه سراسری بیارم تطبیق  واحد میدم سال بعد از ترم 3 شروع میکنم...
کمکککککک :Yahoo (19):

----------


## AM24

داداش مازاد قبولی شدی یا معمولی؟؟
انشالاه موفق باشی

----------


## علی پاتر

> داداش مازاد قبولی شدی یا معمولی؟؟
> انشالاه موفق باشی


معمولی دادا  :Yahoo (1): تو تکمیل ظرفیت

----------


## zahra8

تبريك علي اقا ان شاء الله موفق باشين

----------


## digoxin

> سلام رفقابازم منم با یه مشکل جدید:
> ببینید جواب تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد اومده پزشکی تبریز اوردم...خیلییی دو دلم...از طرفی یه شروع طوفانی داشتم و تو ازمون یک ترکوندم از طرفی بحث یه سال عمر در میونهه ک با دنیا نمیشه خریدش!خیلیی گیرم بخدا...سال بعد میدونم اگه خدا بذلره زنده بمونم سراسری میارم شکی ندارم از طرفی سال بعد هم پزشکی میخوام ینی جوری نیس ک مثلن دندون رشته مورد و علاقم باشه و ب زور برم ازاد...عاشق پزشکی ام...چیزایی ک دو دلم کردن اینان:
> 1-ایا ترمیم معدل میاد امسال؟؟
> 2-سطح کیفی زاد تبریز مثلن ب سراسری هایی مث اردبیل و زنجان اینا میرسه؟؟
> 3-استادای ازاد و سراسری تبریز یکی هستن؟؟
> 4-استخدامی ازاد از سراسری سخت تره؟؟خیلی؟؟میترسم بگن ازادی ثبت نامم نکنن
> راستی بحث پول در میون نیس چون دوبرابر هزینه ازادو تو یه سال میتونم درارم با عمومی...
> واقن موندمخیییی سخته
> از طرفی ب سیاست ایران شک دارم میترسم برا کنکور 95 هم خوبای جدید ببینن پدرمون دراد
> ...



فقط میتونم بهت بگم که اگه بمونی حماقت محض کردی . چون اصلا مشخص نیست شرایط برای تو چطور خواهد بود . و اگر هم نمونی به یکی که در ارزوی پزشکی هست کمک میکنی که ترم بهمن تکمیل ظرفیت جای تو رو بگیره و واقعا ثواب داره . با تشکر

----------


## علی پاتر

> فقط میتونم بهت بگم که اگه بمونی حماقت محض کردی . چون اصلا مشخص نیست شرایط برای تو چطور خواهد بود . و اگر هم نمونی به یکی که در ارزوی پزشکی هست کمک میکنی که ترم بهمن تکمیل ظرفیت جای تو رو بگیره و واقعا ثواب داره . با تشکر


خسته نباشی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## digoxin

> خسته نباشی


سطح کیفی اساتید یکی هستن . این به خودت بستگی داره که چطور باشی . من لیسانسم رو ازاد خوندم و رتبه ی 2 فوق لیسانس امسال شدم . اگه بخاطر این چیزا بمونی به نظرم اشتباهه . و اینم بگم یک سال جلوتر میوفتی . اگه از لحاظ مالی مشکلی با هزینش نداری  یقینا در اشتباه محضی که بمونی

----------

